# 800,000 Diabetics 'At Risk Of Blindness'



## cazscot (Nov 14, 2009)

In the news today for world diabetes day.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Many-Diabetics-Are-Risking-Blindness-And-Heart-Disease-By-Missing-Blood-Sugar-Level-Targets---Survey/Article/200911215453123?lpos=UK_News_News_Your_Way_Region_5&lid=NewsYourWay_ARTICLE_15453123_Many_Diabetics_Are_Risking_Blindness_And_Heart_Disease_By_Missing_Blood_Sugar_Level_Targets_-_Survey


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2009)

Sadly full of journalistic errors again. Recommendation is HbA1c BELOW 6.5%, not between 6.5% and 7.5%, plus the also infer Type 2s bring it on themselves with poor diet and lifestyle choices.

However, I don't doubt that there are 34% who don't keep their levels under good control, unfortunately.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 14, 2009)

I just posted a reply on their comment section



> Please tell me how we're supposed to keep things under control when so many of us are denied the tools to do so? Many Type 2 diabetics are unable to get blood glucose testing strips from the NHS and are left to guess what their levels are. Without that information it is very hard indeed to manage things over the long term, which ends up costing far more when complications set in.



Lets see if it get added.


----------



## shiv (Nov 14, 2009)

seems like plenty of people have slammed the 6.5 - 7.5% thing.

i hate this kind of journalism - clearly they've done a quick google and mis-interpreted a lot of what they've read (which probably wasn't much in the first place).


----------



## cazscot (Nov 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Sadly full of journalistic errors again. Recommendation is HbA1c BELOW 6.5%, not between 6.5% and 7.5%, plus the also infer Type 2s bring it on themselves with poor diet and lifestyle choices.
> 
> However, I don't doubt that there are 34% who don't keep their levels under good control, unfortunately.




Yep, Northerner did get quite annoyed about the quote I am morbidly obese (but losing weight ) so I have had a very unhealthy lifestyle (but no longer) so yes in my case I have probably brought it on myself - although with parents and one grandparent type 2 who knows there maybe a genetic link...  But

Both my husband and my father-in-law are type 2 and both have normal bmi (and always have had) and led reasonably healthy lives (although both like a pint or three - but thats another story) so what is the excuse for them being diabetic?  Sorry just had to rant a bit on their behalf


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey caszcot, you DIDN'T bring it on yourself - you have a genetic predisposition. There are millions of overweight and obese people who don't become diabetic. It's possible that the gene that made you insulin resistant also contributed to your weight gain.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hey caszcot, you DIDN'T bring it on yourself - you have a genetic predisposition. There are millions of overweight and obese people who don't become diabetic. It's possible that the gene that made you insulin resistant also contributed to your weight gain.





Thanks Northerner, I know I didn't bring it on myself  I was just getting a bit uptight and on my soapbox  after seeing that article.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 15, 2009)

Exactly, there's a genetic predisposition to becoming obese, but it still requires taking on more calories than you are expending to cause obesity - but the key point is that you're doing something about it (not ignoring it), and there is some evidence that being physically active adds some protection in its own right, irrespective of body weight. However, it's harder to keep fit if you feel you will be ridiculed in the swimming pool, have dodgy knees because they're carrying more weight etc, so finding appropriate exercise can be even harder if you are overweight. But keep going - you'd be welcome at any of the health walks or orienteering coaching sessions that I'm involved with - and I'm sure there are similar schemes in Glasgow, or Loch Lomond and Trossachs aren't so far away.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks very much, Copepod,  

Like you say its a catch-22 situation, I have dodgy knees (all those years with the extra weight) screws in my left leg (from a bad break 14 years ago) and how can I excercise whilst this heavy?  But I know I need to to loose weight to keep healthy!  I now do aqua aerobics twice a week (dont like the water but can just about cope with aqua  ) and a 20 min walk up the hill to uni in the morning and 20 min downhill on my way back and that is enough for me in the meantime (seems to be working I have lost 39.5lbs in 24 weeks (healthy eating as well) ...  )  As for health walks/orinteering I would need to loose at least another 5st before I would consider that especially with my dodgy knees  but thanks for the invite.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 15, 2009)

*walking in Scotland*

You're doing well - for a bit extra help:
Re health walks / orienteering - remember that you would be able to walk further on softer surfaces such as park or forest footpaths, rather than pavements. Health walks can be as short as a mile or so and the social aspects often helps - see http://www.pathsforall.org.uk/pathstohealth/ for health walks throughout Scotland - there's got to be one near you. Also, see http://www.glasgowwestend.co.uk/out/outdoors/ Helen Rose's monthly walking diary - April 2001 is particularly appropriate! (It's not her real name, by the way)


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bloody journos.


----------



## am64 (Nov 15, 2009)

tpical uninformed journalist to 'help' us....what a load of ****** as said before one reason i am overwieght is cos of inhertited gene that makes me have huge t**** what do i do have them removed to make my weight better...rant rant im steaming a bit today!


----------



## karinagal (Nov 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hey caszcot, you DIDN'T bring it on yourself - you have a genetic predisposition. There are millions of overweight and obese people who don't become diabetic. It's possible that the gene that made you insulin resistant also contributed to your weight gain.



Hope you don't mind Northerner, but I plaguerised some of your response above when I posted a comment on the article... didn't even realise I had done it until now... Knew I had read it somewhere but couldn't remember where.... a bit of a blond moment...

Karina


----------



## runner (Nov 19, 2009)

cazscot said:


> Thanks very much, Copepod,
> 
> Like you say its a catch-22 situation, I have dodgy knees (all those years with the extra weight) screws in my left leg (from a bad break 14 years ago) and how can I excercise whilst this heavy?  But I know I need to to loose weight to keep healthy!  I now do aqua aerobics twice a week (dont like the water but can just about cope with aqua  ) and a 20 min walk up the hill to uni in the morning and 20 min downhill on my way back and that is enough for me in the meantime (seems to be working I have lost 39.5lbs in 24 weeks (healthy eating as well) ...  )  As for health walks/orinteering I would need to loose at least another 5st before I would consider that especially with my dodgy knees  but thanks for the invite.



Congrats on your efforts and achievements  - I'm glad the article is being challenged.  If it's any consolation I never thought I would be able to run (well, sort of run!) due to previous problems with back (sciatica) and knees (wear and tear), but I lost 3 st. after diagnosis and I'm sure the excercise actually helps with the joint problems.  It might help to get some 'cushioning' trainers for walking in.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 20, 2009)

runner said:


> Congrats on your efforts and achievements  - I'm glad the article is being challenged.  If it's any consolation I never thought I would be able to run (well, sort of run!) due to previous problems with back (sciatica) and knees (wear and tear), but I lost 3 st. after diagnosis and I'm sure the excercise actually helps with the joint problems.  It might help to get some 'cushioning' trainers for walking in.




Well done on your weight loss  I cant waint till I reach the 3st mark .  I have good comfy "cushioning" trainers that are hardly ever off my feet


----------

